# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay Tết 2012

## vemaybaycaytram

Rút kinh nghiệm tình trạng khan hiếm vé máy bay như mọi năm nếu Quý khách có nhu cầu đi lại bằng đường hàng không vào dịp tết hãy lên kế hoạch sớm để mua vé máy bay ngay từ bây giờ. Chúng tôi sẽ giao vé tân nơi.

Quý khách lưu ý các tuyến thường hết vé sớm là Sài gòn đi Huế, Chu lai, Tuy hòa, Quy nhơn, Đồng hới, Vinh, Hải phòng, Ban Mê Thuột, Pleiku

Quý khách có thể đặt vé theo các cách sau:

Địa chỉ: 17/2K Cây Trâm, P.9, Q.Gò Vấp, TPHCM

Điện thoại: 08.54366302 hoặc 08.62571216

Di động: 0913668700

Website: www.vemaybaycaytram.com

Quý khách lưu ý: Do số chỗ trên chuyến bay có hạn nên khi yêu cầu báo giá quý khách vui lòng cung cấp tên người đi, số điện thoại để nhân viên chúng tôi đặt chỗ khi đó giá sẽ không thay đổi trong thời gian cho phép theo quy định của từng hãng. VIỆC ĐẶT CHỖ HOÀN TOÀN MIỄN PHÍ! Hết thời hạn giữ chỗ có thể xảy ra trường hợp hết chỗ hoặc chỉ còn chỗ có hạng ghế giá cao hơn nên quý khách cần quyết định sớm để mua được giá tốt. 

ve may bay, vé máy bay

----------

